# Single Organ System Exam



## tracypendleton (Apr 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how does CMS or AMA Define a "Complete Single Organ System Exam"?


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 25, 2008)

tracypendleton said:


> Can anyone tell me how does CMS or AMA Define a "Complete Single Organ System Exam"?



If you go to your local carriers website you should find that information, on the score sheet.

You could also go to www.highmarkmedicareservices.com

That's my local medicare carrier's website.


----------

